# Your favorite youtube videos...



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

What are you favorite FREE youtube videos...

Here are some of mine

YouTube - Snowboard Hiroshi Suga sponsor me

YouTube - Chris Bradshaw

YouTube - Chris Bradshaw in Cold World

and I have a ton others but CBA to get the links right now lol


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

YouTube - Rock4crew- Tavence

Toootttalllyyy not snow related...but my favourite no less!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

this one has been making me laugh for a while now,

YouTube - Whopper FREAKOUT! (Ghetto Version 2.0)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh seriously this sucks I can't get to Youtube from work and I have a shitload I'll have to take care of this when I get home. Bwahahahahahah.

But anyways anything from "Balloon shop" is pretty good. Look for the Sargentos if you go to their page.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

YouTube - Groovy Dancing Girl

YouTube - David Blaine Street Magic: YouTube Edition! Stop putting shit on our bodies!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

YouTube - Peanut butter jelly time at the Devil Rays game


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Well I was more thinking snowboard related but this is fine too hahaha


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

If your talking snowboard related you gotta go with the Subie in Mtn lab. "Jerry was a race car driver, he drove so God Damn fast" But once I get home I'll get some links to other good stuff up.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

anything from pheelgood inc


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

if you like the david blaine spoofs, the chris angel ones are good as well
YouTube - The Real Chris Angel episode 4

as for snowboarding, my favorite vid thusfar is YouTube - Snowboard Intro Video


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Krishan (spelling?) posted up the DC mtn. lab video not too long ago, if you search his posts you shall find. 

Here is my favorite you-tube that is snowboarding related
YouTube - Wolfmother - Snowboarding - Avalanche
Just skip straight to 1:20 for my favorite part.
It is an actual snowboarding video you can buy but it's on youtube and it's my favorite.

Other than that all I have for favs are injury videos but I dare not curse this forum with them.....


I'm sure most of us have seen this but this guy is fucking determined!
YouTube - First decent


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a modern day legend:

YouTube - Fonejacker - Mouse On Phone - Fonejacker.tv

but this is a snowboarding site, and so a tip top representation of euro sliding mental:

YouTube - King Size - Michael Albin Part (Snowboarding)

a clip whose sound track you will be humming the next time you're on the hill:

YouTube - King Size - Desired Effect - Animals (Snowboarding)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

YouTube - Funniest Snowboarding Fall Ever


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

kyle092 said:


> YouTube - Funniest Snowboarding Fall Ever


That.....looked......painful......:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Phenom said:


> anything from pheelgood inc


yea, they have some good ones on there, my favorite one is the one with that mount sims song "how we do" its one of first videos that come up under youtube when you type "snowboard" into the search bar.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Tom Cruise Scientology Interview (UNCUT!) from mswaim

i call it my helper


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> yea, they have some good ones on there, my favorite one is the one with that mount sims song "how we do" its one of first videos that come up under youtube when you type "snowboard" into the search bar.


That's probably my favorite video on youtube..

This is my second favorite though...LUBEDENCE trailer.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pcGJZx_rw2w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pcGJZx_rw2w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLqxGTkNpE8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLqxGTkNpE8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

YouTube - Burton Snowboards 2007 / 2008 - Japowder


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

YouTube - Snowboarding - Mountain High Santa- Pheel Good Inc


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

YouTube - danfall ouch


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> a modern day legend:
> 
> 
> a clip whose sound track you will be humming the next time you're on the hill:
> ...


Paolo, you don't happen to know the name/artist of that song do you? I must have it for my next trip to the mountain. That vid cracks me up.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i am affraid i have no idea TNT

i can watch the vid to see the credits, if you promise to love me forever

(yes video! not even DVD! old skool stylee!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Me love you long time...but I don't know about forever.
If you do end up watching the vid in the near future and happen to see what that song is I'd be interested in knowing. 
Either way, I've decided I want the dog suit. Once I am actually proficient at snowboarding, I'm breaking that out. In fact, I've decided one day I'll make the journey to meet you in person and don that set of threads for the occasion.

You also reminded me I have a ton of old VHS tapes I need to convert to DVD before they completely die on me. The original TMNT live action movie, Top Gun, The Little Mermaid, and a bunch of GI Joe episodes... the list goes on.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_the little mermaid rocks_.... ahem.....

anyways, i always thought the biggest grapes belonged to the rider in the parrot suit. that can't be easy! the dog was my fave too.... but he loses his tail.... it might be in an outtake shown in the end credits, but the cow flies by and tears it off! so be warned; guard your tail!

i might very well check the vid tonight, so stay tuned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

cifex said:


> YouTube - Groovy Dancing Girl
> 
> Yeah I have her on myspace as my top vids I like too - I call her the Daft Punk girl.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

YouTube - Snowboard DVD : 29 -ground tricks-


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

bravogrl28 said:


> cifex said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Groovy Dancing Girl
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

YouTube - Burton Snowboards 2007 / 2008 - Trouble in Japan Piano Shred

i love this video


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here Is A Sampling

*Kite Awesomeness*

Lewis Wilby

Into the Air

Tenerife Kite-Surfing

Chasta 1

Chasta 2006

*Funny Stuff*
Not everyone will find all this funny.

Baby on Train Tracks

Not Right Now Derrick

Have a Happy Sandwich

Birds (Warning Slightly Cracked Out)

You Will never look at Pineaple the Same Way

Hiphopopotamus vs. Rhymenoceros 

Dr. Tran


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

cifex
here is a new one for ya
http://www.hallpass.com/media/surelock.html said:


> Sure[/url] Lock - Presented By Hallpass


That was great :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

i like this one

YouTube - スノーボードDVD　Local INDOORS 予告編　2007年10月４日発売

man i wish i can board like them....


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

nichan7 said:


> i like this one
> 
> YouTube - スノーボードDVD　Local INDOORS 予告編　2007年10月４日発売
> 
> man i wish i can board like them....


That's a pretty sick indoor park.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Good stuff - this is much better than a Youtube vid. The third one down on this page is the US Snowboard Team at Mt. Hood Meadows and you can control the camera. http://www.skihood.com/immersivemedia/


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

to the top


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

these two vids just stoked me out seeing how much fun they were having. totally influenced me to get into park as opposed to just screwing around on the mountain.

YouTube - Snowboard Jibbing - Wild Mountain Opening Day
YouTube - Snowboarding Bear Mountain


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

professional driver jumping his car on the mountain WITH other snowboarders. insane.

YouTube - [0-60] Ken Block's snowboard/rally bit from DC's Mtn.Lab 1.5


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

to the top


----------

